# Now Jose Canseco says steroids are overrated



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Now Jose Canseco says steroids are overrated As much of a joke as Jose Canseco often has been, he has been right on virtually everything he has said about steroids, and steroid users. And now the whistle-blower who exposed steroid use in MLB in his Juiced book is saying the anabolic drugs are overrated. MLB’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

